# Difference in frames?



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

Could someone tell me what the difference in frame material is between something like an Orbea Aspin and Orbea Mitis, obviously not including the carbon seat stays. Reason I ask is because I took a gamble and bought I think is a 03 Orbea Aspin frame that I thought was an 04 Orbea Vitessi or Mitis frame, thx to the paint job I can't tell the difference between two with the exception of the sticker that I can just peal off saying Aspin1 on the frame. Performance wise would I notice a difference between teh two if I both frames, both all aluminum frames, and loaded them both up with full ultegra and etc.? It's a sweet looking frame, the jelly belly orange flame colors. The guy I bought it from had no idea what model it actually was so I rolled the dice. Got it for like $250 nearly new.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

They both use 7005 Al. I think the difference is that the mitis tubing is double butted and the aspin's is strait guaged. besides that the mitis has carbon chain stays and a better fork. geometry should be the same.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Post a pic. Here is a frame that I just got off EBAY. I did not get quite a good of deal as you but I am pleased with it. I think it is an 03-04 Jelly Belly team frame. I found through lots of google searches that it is an Leige.


----------



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

dang rollinrob, nice paint, not sure if I can compete, but here's mine, the first one is my current race bike, a 2002 Orbea Zonal w/ full ultegra, and the second is a 2003 Orbea something that i got, I think it's an Aspin but looks like a 2003 Orbea Mitis or 2004 Vitesse. Was gonna build it up as a backup bike but might be selling it now to make room for an s-works frame I just bought. We'll have to see.


----------



## DMoore (Feb 4, 2004)

rollinrob said:


> Post a pic. Here is a frame that I just got off EBAY. I did not get quite a good of deal as you but I am pleased with it. I think it is an 03-04 Jelly Belly team frame. I found through lots of google searches that it is an Leige.


Nice ride, but those aren't Jelly Belly's colors. The first year with Orbea they rode Starship and Lobular frames, painted exactly like the 2nd photo in DLRSki's post below - white flames over yellow, orange and black. The Lobular was the version with carbon seat stays, Al chain stays. The actual team bikes all said "Jelly Belly" near the seat cluster. Last year the team bike was the Orca, with the red over carbon paint job. Their team bike for '06 is the Opal, with the red over carbon paint. I'm on the amateur Team Redlands/Jelly Belly -- the pro team is affiliated with us. I have the Lobular and Orca presently, am trying to decide whether to get an Opal for the coming season. And I lust for the Ordu TT...


----------



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

DMoore, you lucky bastard, I'd give ANYTHING if it meant I was on an Orbea sponsored team. BTW, thanks for clarifying the jelly belly team colors and bikes.


----------

